# Parachromis Dovii



## NorthShore

I'm at a fish expo this weekend....This bad boy was in the show. All 18 inches of him. More pics to come later....

_click on pic to enlarge _


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

uhh..  what is that?!?!?!? beautiful fish but huge i think i can fit that in my pool..


----------



## gage

would that be the same one i seen at the fish expo here in winnipeg at the Canadinn today? he was beautiful!

Me and greenterror, that is a Parachromis dovii AKA wolf cichlid, same genus as a jaguar cichlid and the largest growing of the genus Parachromis, they are beautiful!


----------



## Big Vine

Quite the specimen! 8) 
Thanks for posting, NorthShore. I look forward to more pics. opcorn:

BV


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

man i would get 2 in a 800 gallon tank and thats it.. how much do they cost just wondering..


----------



## NorthShore

gage said:


> would that be the same one i seen at the fish expo here in winnipeg at the Canadinn today? he was beautiful!


It is the same fish. 

This fish was caught in Nicuaragua in October/07 by Spencer Jack and was being housed in Florida until 2 weeks ago. I have some more pics to take off the camera and process, but he was not particularly happy and was not cooperating with me. He's going into a 400 gallon tank after the show is over tomorrow where I'll have more opportunities to shoot him. :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore

A few more....

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melanochromis

That is a monster fish!  But then you say he's only 18 inches, so this monster still has some more to grow yet! Wicked fish. 8)


----------



## NorthShore

He is a beast, isn't he? :lol: And no, hes not done growing either! I was told that his nuchal hump was 3 times bigger a month ago, but he's consumed most of it during his fasting/shipping. He should have it back in a few months. I was told he was quite spectacular when he came out of the canal he was in. He weighed almost 12 pounds when he was caught.


----------



## gage

wow, beautiful fish huh? i wish i had a tank for a male dovii, wow.


----------



## redzebra24

You scared me, I read the title and saw your name, I assumed you had those lol. Great picturess as always.


----------



## NorthShore

I would take him in a heartbeat if I could, but he's going to be in Spencer's office. I couldn't figure out a way to reference his size in the pic. No one would put their hand in the tank, lol. I did say he's 18 inches but I didn't mention that he's also 4 inches thick. :lol:


----------



## curviceps

WOW, thats a specimen and a half :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

opcorn:


----------



## Big Vine

NorthShore said:


>


I love that ^^^ shot! 8) 
BV :drooling:


----------



## NorthShore

_click on pic to enlarge_


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

now that last shot looks like alien when he shoots his mouth out.. crazy loookingthing :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## NorthShore

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> now that last shot looks like alien when he shoots his mouth out.. crazy loookingthing :dancing: :dancing:


 :lol:

He's even crazier looking in person.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

man i saw on google this guy is gorgeous the ones on google are fooogly.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Awesome! He's a beast!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

That is one of the studliest Wolf Cichlids I've ever seen. Nice Score!

I'm the type who usually doesn't mind getting bit by fish, even bigger ones, but i would not want to get nailed by that brute!


----------



## F8LBITEva

wow thats a beauty!!! now he gets to see the world


----------



## trimac

Awesome teeth I hope my grows to be like that!!


----------



## Logan Brace

opcorn: Agreed.


----------



## ArcticCatRider

gotdern!that's a goodlookin beauty right ther.
me and my dad have a 5 incher in a 150 right now.......my dad had a breeding pair once
18" male, and 16" female.they are some underwater dinosaurs!they'll bite your hand off...


----------



## herny

waht do you feed it???


----------



## Cichlidfied

herny said:


> waht do you feed it???


Anything that is unlucky enough to "fall" into the tank


----------



## NorthShore

Cichlidfied said:


> herny said:
> 
> 
> 
> waht do you feed it???
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that is unlucky enough to "fall" into the tank
Click to expand...

 :lol: That's pretty much right. They were going to ship it north earlier in the year but had to delay shipping because he had just eaten a bird..... :thumb:


----------



## ArcticCatRider

:lol: 
nice!
I have an arowana right now, and I'll definately be feeding him birds not to long from now :lol: 
I'll have to get pics.
Man, that dovii is a mean sucker.. :thumb:


----------



## herny

really a bird how did he get a bird


----------



## NorthShore

He was kept in a pond in Florida. The bird was probably either drinking water on the shore or hunting fish/bugs. They weren't going to remove the bird from his throat to figure out what type it was. :lol:


----------



## herny

wow that would have been cool to wacth  :fish:


----------



## Cichlidman

In his new tank he attacks your face if you put it up to the tank. He's also 20 3/4 inches total. The fellow who owns him also has another one that is slightly smaller with much better colour. He was hiding when I was there though. Seriously cool fish in person!

Nick


----------



## cuddlefish

Magnificent fish!

Has he got a name?

Must be somewhat unnerving to see him in person - knowing if he had the chance, he'd take whatever part of you entered his world! :lol:


----------



## chc

Beautiful specimen! Thanks for the shots! (More to come.....?)


----------



## NorthShore

Thanks, guys! It's not my fish so I don't know if he has a name, but I do know I'm going to get a chance to shoot him again soon! :dancing:


----------



## NorthShore

_click on pic _


----------



## countrykat

Man this is an awesome fish. I can only hope mine turns out with his colors. :thumb:


----------



## herny

cool fish have you ever stucj your hand in the tank and see if he would bite it?!?!?!? lol


----------



## NorthShore

herny said:


> cool fish have you ever stucj your hand in the tank and see if he would bite it?!?!?!? lol


If he was trying to bite my face through the glass, there's no way I'm sticking my hand in there, lol.


----------



## lil mama

Victor stop drooling your getting the pics wet! LOL :lol: Your right what an awesome fish. Just unbelievable how gorgeous he is.   I want that!


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

lol i cant stop looking at this fish how could someone keep it in there tank if it grows HUGE !
i would get one if i make my pool a fish tank :lol: maybe for snack i throw in a thawed out turkey.
Victor


----------



## NorthShore

:lol:

He lives in a 400 gallon tank. He actually makes the tank look small. :thumb:


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

all i can say is.....
 
 
opcorn: 
:drooling: 
:dancing: 
:thumb: 
:wink: 
nice shots of a coooool fish!


----------



## lil mama

I have thought about changing our pool into a fish tank too! 15,000 gallons of fish hehehe.....the kids would kill me


----------



## countrykat

I had a buddy in Florida that turned his pool ( 16' deep x 18' wide x 30' long ) into a pond. He had mainly oscars and tilapia and a few peacocks. His boy loved to fish it though.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

:lol: i would put couple bass and fish them out..... couple hours of fun in my backyard.


----------



## herny

are you going to get soem new ones anytime soon????


----------

